# DOA - how to code pro fee?



## KatHopkins (Dec 15, 2009)

How does one code the pro fee for a patient who was deceased on arrival in the ER?   (She passed during the ambulance ride in.)

My doctors did the Death Certificate, and a T-sheet that documents that the patient had no life signs when she arrived.  

Would I level it based on the information on the T-sheet?   Or is there a more clear cut way to code these?

(I cannot use 99238-99239 - this patient was never admitted.)

This topic was kicked around once before - but I wasn't satisified with the answers:
https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/archive/index.php?t-2848.html


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

DOA pro fee for my company is a 99283


----------



## mdjohnsoncpc (Dec 16, 2009)

eadun2000,
Most of the time my DOA's have very limited documentation. Typically, they state the down time, No pulse, Asystole, etc. We do not bill for pronouncement of DOA. In my 11 years as ER coder, the DOA (sudden or unattended death) always gets denied. Are you using cardiac arrest as a diagnosis on the claims that are getting paid?

MJ


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

MJ,

I am using whatever diagnosis the physican gives me and, yes, a majority of the time it is cardiac arrest.


----------



## ptrautner (Dec 17, 2009)

*RE: Doa how to code pro fee?*

i would agree that you should be thinking in the level three range, we typically don't see higher than that unless patient is still being worked on and then they pronounce.


----------



## cdferraro (Dec 17, 2009)

I was taught that if the patient is DOA, there is no exam, therefore no code.


----------



## ashack63 (Dec 17, 2009)

As the doctor signed the death certificate, he needed to at least minimily exam the patient for any signs of life. We code 99282, as it is straightforward and MDM is low


----------

